# Dealing with wall leaks and how to stop it??



## Gomezy3k (Dec 22, 2010)

Not exactly sure which forum this should go into since it kind of covers several.  

I bought a house last July and had no problem till this December when we got nailed with a week long monsoon.  The house has a sun room that was built onto the back of the house and it sets right on the patio concrete.  It is Astro-Turfed instead of carpet.  The rain has seeped through where the wall meets the patio and got some stuff wet that we had setting on the floor.  Is there a way to water proof the bottom of the wall or seal it or something?


----------



## handyguys (Dec 23, 2010)

The key is to address the issue outside, not inside. Likely the leak is at the flashing where the sunroom roof meets the wall. A roofer should be able to fix it if you are not keen on DIY.


----------



## Gomezy3k (Dec 25, 2010)

handyguys said:


> The key is to address the issue outside, not inside. Likely the leak is at the flashing where the sunroom roof meets the wall. A roofer should be able to fix it if you are not keen on DIY.



And DIY involves what exactly?  I was thinking of perhaps some kind of silicone or similar type of caulking.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 25, 2010)

Gomezy3k said:


> And DIY involves what exactly?  I was thinking of perhaps some kind of silicone or similar type of caulking.



Please don't use silicone when caulking surfaces that have even minimal movement. The silicone will pull away from one of the surfaces. Look at flexible, exterior caulks. Remove any old caulk and start with a clean, dry surface. If the opening is to large, use of a "backer rod" may be required. This is a foam strip that acts as a filler. Color match the areas and don't smear caulk all over the surface, you just want to form a bond between the 2 mating surfaces. Get a good quality caulk gun, hope this works for ya.

 Also, when you purchase the caulk, make sure it is compatible for the surfaces you are working on.


----------



## Gomezy3k (Dec 25, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Please don't use silicone when caulking surfaces that have even minimal movement. The silicone will pull away from one of the surfaces. Look at flexible, exterior caulks. Remove any old caulk and start with a clean, dry surface. If the opening is to large, use of a "backer rod" may be required. This is a foam strip that acts as a filler. Color match the areas and don't smear caulk all over the surface, you just want to form a bond between the 2 mating surfaces. Get a good quality caulk gun, hope this works for ya.
> 
> Also, when you purchase the caulk, make sure it is compatible for the surfaces you are working on.



Awesome...that is the info I was looking for... thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Gomezy3k (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the wall inside and outside.  You can see the water stains on the inside.


----------



## Gomezy3k (Dec 30, 2010)

And more pix:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 3, 2011)

This looks like paint osb with trim. when it was installed it should have had a flashing from behind over the edge of the concrete. I would consider vinyl siding.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 8, 2011)

Sheathing should never have been placed any less then 6" above grade. There should have been a row of 4" block placed before the walls ever went up.
I see this all the time when some DIY builds a porch and does not make sure the walls are high enough or they frame the walls without making sure there over hanging the old slab by enough so water runs down the wall and drips out onto the slab instead of under the walls.
You going to always have a problum with the sheathing rotting and leaking the way that's built. One thing I would try is to install 1 X 6 vinyl lumber along the bottom of the wall with silicone under it along the bottom. Once that's installed using long galvinized finish nails I'd add a piece of vinyl cap moulding on top of the vinyl with silicone behind that. That will act as a water deverter to keep the water from pooling up on top of the vinyl.
You also should have rain gutters. I'd bet there almost no over hang on the roof adding to the problum.


----------



## lily694 (Jan 10, 2011)

handyguys said:


> The key is to address the issue outside, not inside. Likely the leak is at the flashing where the sunroom roof meets the wall. A roofer should be able to fix it if you are not keen on DIY.



I agree with this solution


----------

